# Sup?



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello all. I am a 3rd year old newbie in the haunted yard "business" I have been decorating for only about 3 years now, since I bought my first house. Its been getting bigger and the props more elaborate every year. I am Canadian and am proud to celebrate Halloween here. 

This year I am planning on a "haunted walk" Down my driveway, through my back yard and out the side yard for candy. I am hoping to accept donations for the food bank here too. 

I have started my props for this year today. A witches face for a stand up witch that stirs a cauldron. I also plan to board up my windows with foam and create a "box" that seems like something is stuck inside. I have a few "scareactors" lined up and raring to go. 

In my spare time (what spare time) I work full time, I am a Girlguide and Ranger leader and go to school part time (2 nights per week) to complete my Social Service Worker diploma - wow, written down, thats a lot. But I like being busy. No kids yet....


Looking forward to Haunting will all soon~!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Hellrazor. 
sounds like you have been enjoying your foray into the haunting world, welcome to the madness, there is no cure :devil:


----------



## screamer (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi! Hellrazor.
Your haunt for this year sounds great,but a word of caution..
If you visit this forum too long..you'll end up like me to many ideas..not enough time..LOL..
Welcome new haunter!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Hellrazor!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! I hope your stay is an..._unpleasant_ one...God i wish I'd thought of that welcome before the domain switch!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Hellrazor. Welcome to the forum. I don't have a flashy saying like DR. Morbius, so the best I can do is wish you good journey. Watch out for the pot holes and don't take any wooden nickels.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, welcome to the forums where FEAR rules. That's a pretty good one, eh?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... I didn't know they celebrated Halloween in Canada... I thought it was like natinal snowmans day or somthing.

Either way welcome to the forum


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

HEEEYYYY none of that now. Canada celebrates all the holidays - not as elaborate as some (most) American holidays but we try. And as far as the "snow" idea. Its great where I live now (Southern Ontario) but when I lived up North (Sault Ste. Marie - you have one of those in Michigan), we used to have to make our Halloween costumes fit over our snow suits. But hey, we still went out (actually I think I was 19 before I quit - had to take my friends nephew out you know). 

So, yes we do celebrate in Canada! I wont make fun of Americans if you dont make fun of Canadians... Fair?  LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Claymud, I just noticed you were a fellow Canadian. Now what are you talking about SNOW! thats too funny. Glad to see Im not the only one though - I was searching out a fellow Canadian. 

Thanks for the Welcome everyone! I think I will enjoy it here...mmmouuuooooaaahhhhh.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Hellrazor - Sounds like you're having fun already here. Good for ya!! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome hellrazor!! I'm sometimes very tempted to move up to Canada.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Its a beautiful place to live - but I must admit - hard to find inexpensive good Halloween items - Walmart doesnt even go all out like it used to because its not as celebrated here. 
This fall, my mom and I are planning on a trip to Pennsilvania around early to mid October so I can do some Halloween shopping. 

If you choose to move to Canada Mrs Myers, move up north and retire there, its beautiful if you dont need to get anywhere in a hurry and have lots of time to fish, snowmobile and hunt - thats the only thing I miss about moving down to Southern Ontario!

Where have you thought to move to anyway?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And a greetings form me as well. If you don't find what your looking for just ask.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hellrazor, it's nothing that would happen anytime soon, but I would need a big city nearby. I live about 40 minutes from Chicago so I need the big city to be near. I just know Canada is beautiful. It'd be nice to even just have a time share or vacation home there.

You should make sure you're going to an area in PA that has a Walmart, Target, Party City, Spirit and Big Lots. Those I think are all great Halloween places.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats Great Mrs Myers! I want to got to the Orchard Park outlet mall. I cant remember exactly where it is off the top of my head. Had the plans made for last year and fell through so we are going to dig out those papers and do it his year. I will keep those stores in mind though ~ thanks again


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, How the Hellrazor are you eh? lol. As a half Canadian I also welcome you to the forum. I'll be putting my Canadian flag lure out in the Chat room and hope to see you there. Meanwhile, Keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> LOL Claymud, I just noticed you were a fellow Canadian. Now what are you talking about SNOW! thats too funny. Glad to see Im not the only one though - I was searching out a fellow Canadian.


LMAO, I'm sorry but when I read that I couldn't stop laughing when I read that. I'm canadain through and through and its good to have you here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Vlad said:


> As a half Canadian I also welcome you to the forum. I'll be putting my Canadian flag lure out in the Chat room and hope to see you there. Meanwhile,


He's not kidding that lure works


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Welcome welcome ​*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY ALL!!! I just got my 30 posts - so other than being able to participate in the tombstone contest - what other fun things might I be able to do, help Im not that computer literate..... EEEP Im so excited


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Hellrazor. Good to meet you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Heyya Hellie. 

I'm new on this list myself, so I don't know, but it's sure nice to have another new guy around!


----------

